
Homeless People Don’t Need an App, They Need a Fucking House - jrepinc
https://jacobinmag.com/2019/08/homeless-people-dont-need-an-app-they-need-a-fucking-house
======
kzzzznot
This article is garbage. Her only point is that we should be “tax-ing [sic]
the rich” (which the US already is at a high rate) and that would somehow give
these people homes?

------
segmondy
They don't need a fucking house. They had a fucking house before they became
homeless so it wasn't the lack of house that was the problem or cause of
homelessness. There are other underlying costs that needs to be addressed.

~~~
corodra
Help cleaning up to stay sober. This is number one for most homeless. Drugs
took them down their path of fall. Fyi Seattle made safe places for junkies to
shoot up instead of putting the money in to clean them up. Their wide spread
drug use is the city's own doing.

A steady job.

And a home.

Maybe someone to talk to for help on mental health.

That cures around 90% of the total homeless issue. But yea, they still need a
fucking house.

~~~
dfeojm-zlib
There's a lot of homeless people who can't work as-is; the disabled,
unsocialized and mentally ill need support and minor accommodations to try to
work and to keep it. Some have substance-abuse issues, but not all. There
maybe hygiene issues, but at least in the US, the so-called social workers
rarely do a very good job in mentoring or preparing people for transitioning
to indoor dwelling lifestyle.

Then there are disabled, elderly, poor people.. they need to not be harangued,
forced into work or treated like criminals.

There are few, cool sane homeless people who are just poor but don't have the
money or support to mythologically-"pull themselves up from their.."
children's story "...bootstraps."

Disclaimer: I chose vehicle dwelling because I'm a cheapskate.

------
Bostonian
People work to put roofs over their heads. The current unemployment rate is
3.7%, near a record low. Jobs are not hard to get. If someone cannot find a
job that pays enough to live in Seattle, they can relocate to a lower-cost
area and/or find a roommate.

~~~
methodOfPayment
I think you underestimate the cost involved in relocation, that's not exactly
a viable option for Seattle's homeless population.

~~~
derrick_jensen
Cities have had bussing programs to ship their homeless population to places
with lower costs of living (at least in America). It's just that past a point
they lack the agency to make their situation better in one way or another
(probably some sort of mental illness, which I can't fault them for)

